# Mission Impossible - Admission into Pak Med



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to gain admission into a Pakistan Govt. Medical School, attend it for 5 years, and escape with an MBBS Degree. Your task wont be easy my friend. You will have to deal 4 professional exams, lectures taught in bad english, people asking for bribes, and countless people who dont speak proper english and will mock you all the time saying "Why did you come to Pakistan for studies" AND stares from others constantly wondering how much money you have and how many girls and clubs you danced around in your magical UMreekan life.

Do not be detered. Your mission objectives:

1. Get an economy plus ticket on Pakistan Intl Airlines after securing your 5 year pakistani visa or NICOP card. Make sure to bring along copies of your parents passports, your originial high school diploma, your SEALED transcripts (a few extras to be safe) with biology, chemistry, and physics on them (if not, return back to home and abort mission for another year) and $35,000 to $60,000 for tuition and other expenses such as rough toilet paper, go-carts considered vehicles, and other misc things such as prepaid cell phone cards and a 5 year term of missed calls (you will learn in time my son). Arrive in pakistan, pay off the custom agents who think your here to smuggle in Maxim magazines to the starving masses.

2. Find a place to stay, be it that long lost uncle you never knew you had who is in the army or works in some kind of property business and who's kids drive 'Type-R' vehicles. (in time.. in time). 

3. Find and Locate the IBCC office located somewhere deep behind Islamabad lines. First find an application form and bank challan form. Fill it out, deposit the fees and turn in your documents and application form and wait 2 weeks. You will come back and find they have granted you a Pre-Engineering equivalence. Again, you will fight w/them using your Umreekan skills where they will try to take more advantage of you saying pay us some more and we will grant you whatever you desire. Come back again in 2 weeks and get your pre-medical equivalence which is below 60% so not enough to even bother applying. Again, come back after a while and some more bribes and then your set with 60+% and PRE MED! First mission objective... complete.

4. Find and locate the Higher Education Commission in Islamabad near president house in Q or C block, I cannot say for sure and neither can you, located on the 4th floor at the end of a funny long hallway where a man, I cannot say his name here, will be sitting. He will be wearing an outfit that cost no more than 3 dollars and has a long beard and sitting in front of a typewriter. Sit and have Tea with him tell him how wonderful pakistan is and what a beautiful religon islam is. Obtain the application form and details. Make 10 copies and turn everything in along with copies of everything attested by some govt baboon with a stamper and an ink pad.

5. Now you go into Paki mode enjoying mangoes, watching cheap pirated dvd's and waiting for the admission results. You will certainly be put into some college in some hidden district of Punjab or Sindh. Your mission is over. If you choose to attend, turn to page 35. If you decide to go to the bathroom and relieve your diareah, turn to page 22. Choose your own adventure.

This topic message will self destruct when the internet is over, when this website is shut down, or when the Moderator Reheeni decides to shut it down. In any case, good luck.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahaha, I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

drinks are on me!:drink:Sticky this shiznaaat


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well xplained.......its so..but facing da problems n then gettin out of them bravley...this is wut ppl call LIFE...so guys...dun worry!get life !! 
cheerzz


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> well xplained.......its so..but facing da problems n then gettin out of them bravley...this is wut ppl call LIFE...so guys...dun worry!get life !!
> cheerzz


Ah, now we know why you talk like that.. It must be some kinda mission impossible crypto code! Let me try. GeT itZ Ve doo! omg vhow! yah coo all goo 4r lifez man cuz wen pplz tlk lik dis m3 gitz baadz headachze!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I really have no idea what was just said here, by either party. Carry on, carry on.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ha ha ha....com'n its not like that....i just wrote it in short hand ....so dont get a head ache,i will try to write completely from now onwards,like i am doing in this one...ahhhh its really time-wasting thing to write so long !! nyways,chill out!
back to the topic...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> ha ha ha....com'n its not like that....i just wrote it in short hand ....so dont get a head ache,i will try to write completely from now onwards,like i am doing in this one...ahhhh its really time-wasting thing to write so long !! nyways,chill out!
> back to the topic...


haha yah back to the topic, what are your comments


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

bravo


----------



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

wow....*awesome *explanation!! can't get better than thatttt!!! Good Job! #rofl



:happy:


----------



## ASRA (Dec 2, 2006)

HAHA! NICE ONE..


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to change "Economic Affairs Division" to "Higher Education Commission" could the kind moderator please make the required update. =)


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Done #grin


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ya well take out the 4th floor and block information and put the location of the HEC in =)


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

wow. do u really have to haggle with IBCC for a premed qualification?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

You have to haggle in Pakistan to get anything =(


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

damn ...and i thought it'd be easy sailing once i actually got there #sad


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

sabubu said:


> damn ...and i thought it'd be easy sailing once i actually got there #sad



Lol. I wish it were easy. If it was, we wouldnt all be stressin the admissions process.

Good Luck.:happy:


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Question: For admission do I have to make a Local Domicile, or Overseas Pakistani Card?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Nope, dont need any domicile if your going to apply as a foreigner/self finance. Overseas Pakistani Card is also NOT needed but I suggest you get one anyway as its much cheaper than getting a Pakistani visa if your traveling on a foreign passport. Just get the NICOP but NOT the POC!!


----------



## anarkali786 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay, i have a reallllllllly basic question: am i exempted from the entrance exam or ibcc or whatever it is if i go on self-finance???? pleeeeeease answer this for me so i can carry on...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Nobody is ever exempt from the IBCC Equivalence Certificate. Every foreigner needs to obtain one.

If you are applying to government colleges as a foreigner, you do not need to take any entrance exam.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

*CLASSIFIED*

Agent Pride here#cool, looking foward to going on a recon mission before the real thing. Need information on which med shools to visit since i wont be going to all of them. Med shools that have a high percentage of good USMLE scores and a friendly foreigner environment. 

Thank you for your time:happy: (Mission impossible sound track playing in my head,LOL)


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Pride said:


> *CLASSIFIED*
> 
> Agent Pride here#cool, looking foward to going on a recon mission before the real thing. Need information on which med shools to visit since i wont be going to all of them. Med shools that have a high percentage of good USMLE scores and a friendly foreigner environment.
> 
> Thank you for your time:happy: (Mission impossible sound track playing in my head,LOL)


Man if you see one medical school in Pakistan, you've seen them all. They are VERY Similar. Heck, almost all buildings in Pak are the exact same thing, bricks!! So you have to pick one near some city where your familiar with etc.

They all DONT prepare you for the USMLE at all equally as bad =) Its simply up to you to figure out how to do good on that on your own.

I would say that none of the schools in Pakistan are foreigner friendly. Thats like a Pakistani oxymoron!!


----------



## desimaniac (May 2, 2007)

A friend of mine (American born etc) went to Pakistan after completing high school here and got accepted into Sindh Medical School. He lives with is grandmother there, he only pays around 200 US dollars a year.

How can one get in to a medical school there in the "foreigner" quota, yet pay the local tuition rate? He keeps this information to himself. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

two words:

Hooked up!


----------



## desimaniac (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I didnt think I provided enough info.. so I started a thread.. sorry.


----------



## haaiko (Mar 27, 2007)

#yes I'll take the shot. #grin 

But, where is located pakistan #confused

5 years attending ain't much.

Do 7 years, 2 months, and 1 plus year of social services, and then come back and tell the story.

Oh yeah, of course, just in case you don't know them, they call themselves commies, they are just 25 persons, but hell yeah, they can force 16.000 to stop, and cancel their studies, just because their rice wasn't as white as the day before...

Almost forgot, they even like to throw rocks to you when get mad#laugh

Don't you believe me? ok, then you can check this out 

http://www.periodistadigital.com/imgs/efep/20070307/194839w.jpg


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

@ haiko
bro wat r u talking abt. wat is this 7 years. u talking abt pakistan or something else. in pic u posted someone throwing stone at someone. wat is that. i did not get ur post. if u dont mind do explain . #sorry


----------



## haaiko (Mar 27, 2007)

Saadat said:


> @ haiko
> bro wat r u talking abt. wat is this 7 years. u talking abt pakistan or something else. in pic u posted someone throwing stone at someone. wat is that. i did not get ur post. if u dont mind do explain . #sorry


 
Oh yeah my mistake, sorry.

i wrote about public colombian medical schools, you'll see, from what i understood, pakistan med schools, have a lot of paperwork, and they tell you about the 5 year attending.

Here we should attend at least 7 years (the lowest are 6 year programs, with 1 year of service), speaking for myself, i'm attending to one of the top 3 medical schools, and the 3 schools have 7 + 1 year programs. 1 year of "generals" which goes from molecular biology, biochemistry, fluids...; then we have 2 years of "medicine basics", anatomy, histo, embryo, phisyo; 3 months break, and then there is no rest until you are done. after you've seen all this, you'll be heading into hospitals and clinics everywhere, trauma, violence, psychiatric, general surgery (well, depends on where you are, i think by the end of my career i should have the experience of rotating in about 4 hospitals and 3 or 4 clinics).

Once you finish the 7 years (and 2 months #angry ) you have to slave yourself, for one more year and then you finally get your MD #eek

Yeah, you might end almost at the age of 30 #wink (you'll better get a girlfriend before you start medicine, so you'll know what is love #laugh )


For the guy throwing rocks to another, is something that cracks relations between students, and even cracks people from going to school, besides being anoying that you are in the middle of a test, and some crazy kid, forces all the people in the room to leave. 

They can force the stop of normal development, and the level you are in, can be delayed so you have to add 1 more year (usually in colombia, students take semesters, in which they have to attend 5 months of the same courses, but some medical schools included mine, go throw years, so if you lost anatomy, you have to wait till next year to be able to repeat it).

Either way, colombia and pakistan might have some related issues, is about comparing which ones are fatal for your career (of course your investment, medical school is more than a passion).

Hope I'm clear now, otherwise, plz let me know. Then maybe i'm writting wrong.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good posts, but just getting ever so slightly off topic  Let's all keep this thread about questions regarding how to get admission into a Pakistani medical college.

Thanks


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Aadaab,

I would appreciate if someone can answer my questions>>>

1- Along with sending the transcripts and diploma to IBCC in Lahore, where should i send in the 8-9 things they ask for?.....at HEC?...Should i send it through the embassy in D.C or send it through any relatives in Pakistan as i will send the transripts and diploma to IBCC through relatives.

2-What application should i send in...the one page information sheet, or the 4-5 page Foreign Students Application form?....it's kind of confusing of what the IBCC website says. They require many things..."Proof of Accreditation of the concerned School, Graduation requirements (total earned credits and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma), School Profile, and Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student's transcript....." do i need to send all these...because some things will be already written on the transcript and diploma.

Thanks


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

can u really pay the ibcc to raise ur FSC grade above 60% if its equated below 60%!!!???


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Do we pay $10,000 or whatever money the concerned college/institution ask for as college fee, EVERY YEAR?? Or is it just a one time thing and then we pay the regular tuition? Or am i exaggerating? What's the real deal?


----------



## desimaniac (May 2, 2007)

for self financed... its $10,000 every year... paid upfront.. day 1.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

what if applied under technical assistance? Still we pay $10,000 every year? BTW When i read about these two programs they both seem to be the same but a little difference. But anyways.... Is there a way to decrease your fee other than applying to a college that has already lower fee?


----------



## desimaniac (May 2, 2007)

Well technical assistance is aka financial aid for overseas pakistanis... you can apply for that.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Junnat said:


> what if applied under technical assistance? Still we pay $10,000 every year? BTW When i read about these two programs they both seem to be the same but a little difference. But anyways.... Is there a way to decrease your fee other than applying to a college that has already lower fee?


PTAP is basically a merit seat for a foreinger. You pay the normal rate a pakistani MERIT student pays, you don't pay the self-finance rate of $10,000...chances of you getting into Lahore though are tough on a PTAP seat, be careful about the prefrences you make; I put:1. KE2. Nishtar3. Allama Iqbal4. DowNow...merit for allama iqbal and dow are higher than nishtar so i could have gotten PTAP there, but I put nishtar 2nd so I ened up here.People should really consider DOW....much easier exams with more PBL questions...no essay questions...all multiple-choice. Vivas only during the Prof.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

@desimaniac, thanks for the reply.
@blindfury86, thanks for the detailed reply, it helped me understand what PTAP is all about. Hmmm...so how do i apply or do they just look at my grades and decide for themselves. By looking at what you wrote i think its up to them, I just put my college choices....and pray. can you clear that point for me. Thanks again.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Junnat said:


> Aadaab,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can answer my questions>>>
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the embassy won't do it for you, and you'll have to send the application to HEC directly. That application needs to include the IBCC certificate however, so you need to have that made first via some family connection in Pakistan. Since you need to do that first, you might as well have your family finish the IBCC certification first, then next have them send in the application to HEC. Be sure to send all original documents for IBCC equivalence certificate, and for more info on the IBCC read up on their specific thread on the forum.



Junnat said:


> @desimaniac, thanks for the reply.
> @blindfury86, thanks for the detailed reply, it helped me understand what PTAP is all about. Hmmm...so how do i apply or do they just look at my grades and decide for themselves. By looking at what you wrote i think its up to them, I just put my college choices....and pray. can you clear that point for me. Thanks again.


I'm almost a hundred percent sure that they won't choose for you. How you apply is entirely up to you, and you'll most likely have to mark on the application whether or not it's a self finance application or PTAP. Your chances of getting in to a medical college under the PTAP scheme will be directly proportional to how you compare with other top tier straight A students with high equivalence scores, as the basis for financial aid is nothing short of academic excellence.

Everyone has better chances of applying under the self-finance scheme, unless their grades are completely stellar throughout all four years of high school.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Junnat said:


> Aadaab,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can answer my questions>>>
> 
> ...


Send all documents related to IBCC equivalence along with your IBCC application. Make copies of everything before you send it. If you have relatives in Pakistan that are willing to go through the long lines at IBCC to take care of this for you, send it directly to them. If you have no other option, send it with some sort of tracking directly to the IBCC office in Islamabad. You can find the address for it on the IBCC website.

Don't fill out an application form if you have relatives in Pakistan. Just send them all your documents and they can go to the office directly, talk to a clerk there, and fill out the form. Do send them quite a few passport size photos of yourself though as passport sized photos are used on every form, in every place in Pakistan and you can never have too many. Send a negative of the photo too in case they have to make more later on.

In regards to the other stuff that you mentioned that IBCC asks for -- most of it is usually included on your transcript. Whichever body accredits your high school will usually have its stamp or some embossing right on the transcript (if you get an original transcript). Also graduation requirements are usually given on the transcript, but if they're not, they are almost always in the School Profile. The School Profile is usually an additional sheet of paper that your school will include along with an original transcript which tells some basic statistics about the school such as student body size, location, faculty size, etc. The most important part of this is that it also shows how the grading works, such as how getting an 'A' means over 90%, etc. So be sure to ask the secretary at your high school to include a School Profile along with your sealed transcript in the envelope. The explanation of abbreviations is usually on this also or its on the transcript.

Good luck to you, and I hope this helps!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ok listen up man! im an american citizen and am doing my a levels in pakistan? after getting my IBCC equivalency i want to apply as a foreign student in the punjab government colleges....what are my chances of getting into any of those colleges provided i have a +65% equivalency and do i have to take the admission test?...ive been living in pakistan for three years now.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

a little help please.........................im dying....ahhhhhhh
and oh yeah can u tell me a little about shifa's admission process for international students...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

taimur said:


> ok listen up man! im an american citizen and am doing my a levels in pakistan? after getting my IBCC equivalency i want to apply as a foreign student in the punjab government colleges....what are my chances of getting into any of those colleges provided i have a +65% equivalency and do i have to take the admission test?...ive been living in pakistan for three years now.


A 65% equivalency is not a very high score if you want to get into a government college in Lahore. A 65% equivalency means you have 715/1100 on your IBCC score. You most likely will not get into King Edward or Allama Iqbal with a 715.

Foreign applicants do not have to take any entrance exam. With a 715 and applying on a foreigner seat you probably have a better chance at the government schools outside of Lahore.



taimur said:


> a little help please.........................im dying....ahhhhhhh
> and oh yeah can u tell me a little about shifa's admission process for international students...


Shifa's admission process is fully outlined in the Shifa thread. Read up on that, and ask your specific questions there.


----------



## abdullah (Nov 28, 2006)

rehan>>>if someone reads your threads,,,he'll think he's in new york or london....take it easy...it's pakistan


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Abdullah, what do you mean? 

Seems like you might not have an accurate idea regarding the competitiveness of Lahore's medical colleges.

People with Fsc marks of 715 or below don't generally get acceptance into King Edward or Allama Iqbal.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't really understand that post myself...


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

chill people............65% is worst case scenario...........yahhoohohoohuy


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

MastahRiz and Rehan......Thank you so much for your replies, I really appreciate that you took your time out to reply to my questions. That was really nice of you and it is a great help. Thanks once again...!


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

People is that right, that if i wnanna get admission in Gandhara peshwar that i have to have something called sat1 og sat 2 exams and then entrytest to make sure that i get admission?

And what is this Sat1 or Sat2?
i do not understand


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> People is that right, that if i wnanna get admission in Gandhara peshwar that i have to have something called sat1 og sat 2 exams and then entrytest to make sure that i get admission?
> 
> And what is this Sat1 or Sat2?
> i do not understand


 
hey .. 
they r american .. examz .. to get into universities ... u can giv these examz in denmark aswell .. they r held all over the world !! .. 
i had to giv them aswell . . when i was applying for AMC! 

tc


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

thats there website .. u can find all the info abt it 

College Search - SAT Registration - College Admissions - collegeboard.com

```

```


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

okay thanks bushi... 

My uncle told me about them yesterday. He send me some papers about the nust institution.
And he said that i had to give some Sat2 exams in july. 

So i think that i will do that in pakistan with help from my uncle. Had never heard of them before
Are the multiple choice?


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Zuna said:


> okay thanks bushi...
> 
> My uncle told me about them yesterday. He send me some papers about the nust institution.
> And he said that i had to give some Sat2 exams in july.
> ...


 
YEH U can do them in pak or denmark .. but they happen on certian dates .. all around the world and at the same time . .. so get the a exam date booked !! .. 
yes SAT use multiple choice system .. but they also use negative marking system aswell when they subtract one-fourth of a point for every wrong answer! 
tc 

n good luck!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Usually for private medical schools you don't need to take an entry test and if you're not from the US then you don't usually need to take the SAT tests either. For Gandhara, the medical school's website is somewhat ambiguous as to the differences between foreign and local applicants, and I think you would have to take the entrance test for their school, which is the Kabir Medical College.

Along with the entrance test, you would have to submit the equivalence certificate and high school or A/O levels transcript to complete the application.

Their website can be found here.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The website doesn't say anything about SAT's, so you don't have to take those tests. The SAT's are for other private schools.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

thanks Mastahriz... 

But they websites are very weird there is no information there at gandharas website.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you check out that link I posted? It's got the admission requirements on it. Should clear things up a little bit at least. Anyway, your best bet may just be to call someone at the university and let them know that you want to apply as a foreigner. Someone at the school should be able to tell you the exact requirements for your situation.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

okay mastahriz... but what is this about kabir and gandhar
are they the same universities or what?

B coz it seems like this


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

i wrote them a mail.. and they did'nt tell anything
and just told me that when you will apply then you will know everything... 

Isn't it weird or is it like that in every university


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, Gandhar is the University, but the medical school under that university is called Kabir Medical College. There isn't an actual "Gandhar medical college," the Kabir Medical College is simply affiliated with that university. It was the same care for Shifa College of Medicine originally. It was affiliated with Baharia university, but the college name itself is Shifa. No biggie.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

okay... then i understand the whole point of it. 

But thanks for that mistahriz...
can i ask you about another favour... can you anyhow find out what the cost is for foreign student.. maybe they are not taking me seriously .... 

i cannot find it on gandhara ´website... or do you know something about it?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I couldn't find it on the website either. They have a section for fees but it's not filled out yet. You'll have to get in touch with them to find out the exact costs it looks like.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

yeah same here... but thanks for all the help.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Situation:

I am a US born citizen applying this year. I have read that you have to give your application to the HEC via the US embassy. But today I was visiting the HEC website, and they say that if you are of Pakistan Origin you have to have proof of Pakistani origin, meaning I would have to get overseas pakistani identity card to prove i'm of pakistani origin. ALSO it says that if you are of pakistani origin i can hand in my application directly to the HEC, and dont have to go through my countries embassy.

Question:
Do I have to get a overseas pakistani identity card made to prove my Pakistani origin or is there any other way to fulfill the requirement?


 Application Form typed or printed shall be submitted in triplicate and each Form must be accompanied by attested copies of the following documents:-

 Certificates / Marks Sheet of HSSC / equivalent examination.

 Equivalence Certificate from Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) Islamabad where applicable i.e. in case of foreign qualification.

 Recent Photograph (4 copies).

 Copy of foreign Passport of the applicant.

 Proof of Pakistani Origin i.e. Pakistani Passport / National Identity Card / Registration Form etc.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Pakistani origin is for people who aren't citizens of the US. You'll apply through the embassy for the government schools. At least I'm pretty sure. Otherwise, you're still going to apply through the embassy, but you prove your Pakistani origin through your parents, by including their passport numbers or NIC numbers. You don't need to have an NIC yourself.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks MastahRiz 
:happy:


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

so wait a sec.............me and my parents are american citizens.....so for me to get into any gov't college im gona have to send my app through the us embassy?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not the US Embassy, the Pakistani embassy in the US.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

on the application for foreign students on self finance scheme, theres a little section near the end saying that i have to get it signed by a nomination authority ( a concerned foreign mission on pakistan) what would that nominating authorty be?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am 100% sure u have to get it nominated by ur school ( transcript) and the US embassy since I had to do the same thing. 

I think they extend the date if ur are waited on the nominated part but u handed to app in already, or at least that is what they did for me.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

can you explain this nomination thing in more detail I'm confused... if you are in pakistan already, who can nominate you.. do you have to go all the way to the american embassy to get a stamp from them or should mail it back somewhere.. totally lost on this part, trying to help someone apply


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

You will have to go the the American embassy to get the stamp, mailing would be the best thing since it is fast and easy.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

on the application for foreign students under the self finance scheme, theres a little section in which you require the signature of an authorized officer belonging the a foreign mission in pakistan ( or the american embassy), by signing the app this officer nominates you but what i know is that the american embassy in islamabad will not do it for you and neither will the american consulate in Lhr. how do i know? its cus i went there today and busted my butt in trying to get a signature but they said we do not nominate anyone and the most we can do is give you an NOC ( no- objection certificate). after that i went home and called HEC (mr. mahmood sultan) and he told me not to worry about it and to just hand it in without the stamp\signature...but i would recommend that u get an NOC though u probably wont need it.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ya I seriously think the NOC/Nomination is for a foreigner of NON-Pakistani origin. Do you have the number for this Mahmood Sultan and what is his designation. And have you procured the original IBCC equivalence or are you still using the temporary one?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

0519040643 thats his number, he's the guy in charge of this whole foreign thing. hes the guy u contact if you need help as indicated on hec's website and you are also supposed to send ur apps to this guy......you might wana try call him in the morning around 10 o clok pak time. i also think that the noc and nomination thing are for non pak origin people......and anyway the US embassy here wont nominate you. i have no clue how the heck cooldude89 got his stamped.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

alright ya thanks a lot!


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Hey taimur or cooldude 89 what did you do about the part on the application where they ask about FAMILY HISTORY?? I am still not sure how i should go about filling these pathetic questions...thanks are they necessary or what...? thanks in advance.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

what family history? on my app there isnt any family history........ i got mine from hec.gov.pk\sfs


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Oh now i get it...the jerks at HEC changed the darn application form! Since I downloaded the application long time ago, I have the OLD app. and i downloaded from the same page where now they have the new application....the one i have asks all these pathetic questions whether i have glands, lids, and what my red blood cell and white cell count is and what is my rate after I hop for 1 minute 5 minutes...!!!! Are we going to the space or someting...anyways here is actual application that you need to fill out for HEC after you have received your provisional Equivalent Certificate from IBCC.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yea i had the same problem too.........as for the photo problem, ull only need 5, one for application.........i brought 20 with me but they gave 15 back(i went to the hec office)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

looks like this years admissons cycle is abt finished...


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Well obviously since the last date for submiting documentations to IBCC and HEC was August 31st so the process has ended a long time ago. Others who have completed their application process are now waiting for the results to be posted on HEC wesite to see who got in and in what category...under Self-Finance or PTAP....anyways good luck to all of you hopefully things will work out for you and me. Pray and Fast everyday and oh yes Ramadan Mubarak!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

just a few more days for self finance.............woohoooooo!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

once i was 14 yrs old but now im 19


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

that's y pakistan is famous as "banana republic"...............#wink
_________________
no private messages plz....


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Salaam. I have a question ... can u stil get into govt. med colleges if ur grades arent that good. I mean can everyine be under self finance


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not everyone is guaranteed a seat just because it's the "self-finance" seats. Grades and the IBCC Equivalence score will still directly influence the admission process.


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

*alhamdullilah*

WOW!!! I cant believe it but ALHAMDULLILAH I have gotten in at DOW INTERNATIONal MEDICAL COLLEGE in KARACHI!!!

LEt me tell u bout my experience:
so when i went to the IBCC they made so many objections that i was ready to come back to US. My dad told me to just have patience. After literally crying twice and asking Allah for help. I finally got in. DUA: "rabbi inni maghloboona fantasir lahum" basically meaning that allah i have done everything i can so now i leave it up to u to help me. very useful. 

the experience was one of a kind and U just have to try it urself to know how hard it is to get admission without any bribing or connections. 

admission in US is so EASY!!! ALSO THANKS A LOT to everyone who is a member of this site. if it wasnt for u all it would have been impossible!

JAZAKALLAH KHAIRIN (especially rehan bahi and the staff for making this site)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

this year all u needed was a minimum 660\1100 equivalence and you had to give the sat2.........to get into DOW which a very few people did........there were seats left over


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> lectures taught in bad english, people asking for bribes, and countless people who dont speak proper english and will mock you all the time saying "Why did you come to Pakistan for studies" AND stares from others constantly wondering how much money you have and how many girls and clubs you danced around in your magical UMreekan life.


OK now this is freakyy #sad Maybe considering med school in pakistan was a bad idea after all. :sniff:


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Fatima said:


> OK now this is freakyy #sad Maybe considering med school in pakistan was a bad idea after all. :sniff:


haha I was slightly exaggerating dont let me scare you off. There are a lot of foreigners who totally blend in, specially the canadian mummy/daddy girls who know flawless urdu.

If your pretty western though but dont mind dressing down and keeping a low profile, you will do just fine..


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks...i can speak urdu but at home i speak punjabi. Do we need to know how to read and write urdu as well?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

no.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

thank god *sigh* generally do foreigners u know have a good experience while in pakistan? Are the dorms really crappy?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

some have good experiences, others dont and yes govt dorms are crappy... very crappy... the crapiness factor varies between colleges though and private/public


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

thanx for the reply...i just talked to my cousins in pak today...both are in fatima jinah and i waz telling them that the #1 factor which is stopping me from going to med school in pak is living far away from home and not knowing anyone....so they told me that if i come to fatima jinaah i could live in the same room as them cause they have no restrictions...1st..2nd..3rd yr students can live in one room if they want to....so i really wanna get into fatima jinnah otherwise its going to be tough for me as a foreigner...plus they're my seniors and i'll get some good advice from them....chalo inshallah hopefully things will happen for the best....

right now i just need to concentrate on getting a good average before june!! -__-


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

you can speak punjabi?! then ull do pretty fine


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

ya most people in med school in pindi dont know punjabi lol


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

I learned Punjabi from my cousins, uncles, classmates, my gardener, and others. Its good to know it. When you start attending wards majority(not all) of your patients will only talk Punjabi with you. So its good to get down some general questions in Punjabi and responses. As long as your urdu is clear then you shouldn't have any problems. I did run into a couple of patients that had a difficult time understanding my urdu. Everyone says my urdu sounds like a pathans urdu #baffled, although i m not pathan. I have trouble associating masculine and feminine tenses and for some reason i keep on referring to myself as "hum" lol

Oh i think that there is like 5-6 different dialects of Punjabi itself. The weirdest one that i have heard was Siriyki! Had no idea what the guy was saying.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

thanx for the reply...well i suppose alot of ppl in punjabi do speak punjabi...its easier for me to speak it then urdu..like in canada i usually speak english with my friends and bro...when m around my grandparents and parents i speak punjabi..but whenever i go to pakistan i have to talk in urdu and punjabi with all my relatives and once you stay in pak for atleast a month you get used to it....

hmm yea...and communication with patients is also very important...i really wanna go to fatima jinaah but yesterday my mum started crying just at the thought of me leaving...n my bro told me to give my mum joothi tasali that m not going anywhere....O__o


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

mission impossible.......?

wait till u start


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey A.S.A. i have a question i've be3en hearing a rumor from many uncles that the govt. colleges in punjab do not have a quota system for self finance foreigners meaning if you pay the fees u r automatically accpeted


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, no such thing.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> Hey A.S.A. i have a question i've be3en hearing a rumor from many uncles that the govt. colleges in punjab do not have a quota system for self finance foreigners meaning if you pay the fees u r automatically accpeted


 
i think it was that way abt 10 years ago...........but now each govt college has 4 self finance seats for foreigners and competition for these is also rising which means you have to be a pretty much straight A student to get into KE and AIMC......... 



oh crud......i just learnd rite now that they have cancelled spring break! aghhh!!!


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

so do u think ill get in w 91 in bio 92 in chem nd 89 in phys


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> so do u think ill get in w 91 in bio 92 in chem nd 89 in phys


There's no way to know for sure until you apply, competition varies every year.

I think those grades are solid enough to apply to government colleges though #happy.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yea! with those grades im pretty sure ud make KE and if not than AIMC for sure then..............................................


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

omg thats horrifying! im getting ready to apply to dimc soon. oh god i hope its not all that much trouble for me. i would probably get frustrated and just quit.


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

i've been talkiing to my dad and he said he knows pple in Rawalpindhi army medical college nd so he can get me admitted there for sure inshallah.... so i was wondering if that is a good school to consider or not 
plz rpply


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

AMC........strict as hell..........STRICTER THAN STRICT

army=strict
wear uniform strict
strictly fail u alot
talk to opposite gender for 1 sec= direct supplie
other than that its in the top 10 med colleges in pak........good luck!


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

maik7upurz said:


> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to gain admission into a Pakistan Govt. Medical School, attend it for 5 years, and escape with an MBBS Degree. Your task wont be easy my friend. You will have to deal 4 professional exams, lectures taught in bad english, people asking for bribes, and countless people who dont speak proper english and will mock you all the time saying "Why did you come to Pakistan for studies" AND stares from others constantly wondering how much money you have and how many girls and clubs you danced around in your magical UMreekan life.
> 
> Do not be detered. Your mission objectives:
> 
> ...


ROFL .. very entertaining and informative at the same time. I must say you saved me 20 mins of searching and browsing through the forum looking for answers that I could just easily find here. lol thanks a bunch for this post! and keep up the good work and your sarcasm!

This should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

chitownzchica said:


> ROFL .. very entertaining and informative at the same time. I must say you saved me 20 mins of searching and browsing through the forum looking for answers that I could just easily find here. lol thanks a bunch for this post! and keep up the good work and your sarcasm!
> 
> This should definitely be a sticky!


I try my bestestsss


----------



## MedStudent123 (Jan 4, 2011)

So if someone gets 660/1100 or higher on the equivalence, can they get into DIMC without taking the SAT II?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah most likely.


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

maik7upurz your original post cracked me up! It hit close to home. I'm thinking about leaving my current condo in downtown Toronto for a life of gender discrimination and MBBS...
I might be a little off topic, but I would really appreciate an answer. I'm in my junior year, doing a bachelors of science in Global Health from the University of Toronto. Public Health and Policy making are the domains that I'd be working in. I'm a candidate for a pHD/masters in public health, however, my parents who are surgeons in Pakistan are adamant that I become a surgeon like them or I will likely starve to death working for WHO in underpaid third world countries trying to make a difference. They do have a point. And I am seriously considering Pakistani medical schools. I have dual nationality; Canadian and Pakistani.
I hear my undergrad is useless in Pakistan. That's a good waste of money. And that my highschool grades are all that count even if I am applying on a foreign seat. So my question is what are the odds that I will get admission in Lahore on a foreign seat, I have 7A's and 3B's (Islamic Studies, Urdu, Pak.studies) in O'levels and a B (bio), C (chem) and a D (phys) in A-levels (Don't judge, my mother was fighting cancer, I was a mess, its a miracle I passed A-levels).


----------



## Tibiya (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my first post here, please forgive any mistakes!
I would like to apply to Army Medical College in Pakistan for MBBS.
Where can I get the application form for national, foreign, and PTAP students? 
Is there anywhere i can download it? and what is the application deadline?
Also, could someone please explain this PTAP system to me, I feel my information isn't complete regarding it.
Do any other medical colleges use PTAP? If so, which ones?
I would really really appreciate if someone could answer my questions as soon as possible


----------



## umso (Mar 27, 2011)

But the post says that IBCC will give you a better grade after some oiling. So what does it matter what your grades in High School were?


----------



## umso (Mar 27, 2011)

Does HEC decide who goes to private med schools too, or the schools do?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

umso said:


> Does HEC decide who goes to private med schools too, or the schools do?


HEC has nothing to do with who goes to which private school. Private school admissions is between the student and the school. Schools only have to follow guidelines thats it.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

This has confirmed all my fears, I'm already edge-y about having to move there and talking in a different language! *Hyperventilates* I made the mistake of trying to ring Rawalpindi Medical College, the first 7 times they hung up on me, the 8th time the man had the courtesy to say 'Madam, I do not understand your language' and put the phone down. I'm already looking forward to the admissions process...


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, 

Im from the US of pakistani origin, im applying as a forienger for dimc. I wanted to apply under PTAP can someone tell me what i would have to dp in order to apply and also what documents i would need. I tried finding it and reading threw these posts but still am a little confused, i need to print out 5 copies fill them out and i send them threw the pakistani embassy here in the us? To where, alsp how long does it take for them to reply back. Also i was wondering do i still apply to that school or no, and do i still have yo do the ibbc application and the hec one?

Thank you.


----------

